# lost sheltie



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

So glad he's been found.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hairydog said:


> So glad he's been found.


me too. lets hope all the other lost dogs are reunited with their worried owners asap.


----------



## jack34 (Dec 19, 2010)

Happy to know about this


----------

